# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour vũng tàu giá rẻ nhất hè 2012, du lịch vũng giá rẻ 2012, Call: 0909.778.227

## tancuong_abctravel

Tour vũng tàu giá rẻ, du lịch vũng tàu, tour giá rẻ 2013, tour giá rẻ vũng tàu, tour đi biển vũng tàu

*Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)*

Giá: Từ 582.000 VNĐ
   CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH

Thời gian: 2 Ngày 1 Đêm, phương tiện: Ô tô

Không ồn ào như Sài Gòn, không cổ kính như Hội An, không lặng lẽ như Đà Lạt. Đến Vũng Tàu, người ta có cảm giác bình yên, dễ chịu với các con đường rộng rãi, thoáng đãng... Này là biển xanh ngăn ngắt, này là núi to núi nhỏ, này là chùa chiền thanh tịnh... tất cả tạo ra một Vũng Tàu đầy ma lực. Du khách vừa có cảm giác thân quen, vừa mơ hồ lạ lẫm, cho dù đã đến nhiều lần vẫn cứ muốn trở lại lần nữa. 


NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – VŨNG TÀU 

06h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên ABC Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Vũng Tàu. 07h30: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại NH Dạ Vũ (Long Thành). Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe quý khách nghe thuyết minh, tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn: hát cho nhau nghe.
08h30: Đoàn ghé thăm Đảo Long Sơn nơi được mệnh danh là Con rồng xanh của Thành Phố Vũng Tàu. Ở đây du khách có thể tham quan những công trình trạm khắc tinh xảo cổ xưa dành riêng cho Nhà Vua Thành Thái.
11h30: Đoàn đến Vũng Tàu, ăn trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn, tự do tắm biển.
18h00: Đoàn dùng bữa tối, tự do.


NGÀY 02: VŨNG TÀU - TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH 

06h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Tự do tắm biển.
11h30: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa, làm thủ tục trả phòng. Xe đưa đòan đi tham quan Thích Ca Phật đài; chinh phục núi nhỏ, tham quan tượng Chúa Kitô, ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Tp. Vũng Tàu. 14h00:Tạm biệt Vũng Tàu đoàn về lại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Trên đường về ghé tham quan mua sắm đặc sản tại Trung tâm thương mại Bà Rịa.
19h00: Đoàn về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. ABC Travel chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 582.000 VNĐ

Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
Mỗi gia đình chỉ được kèm theo 1 bé miễn phí, từ bé thứ 2 tính 1/2 giá tour

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:

- Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh.
- Lưu trú: KS đầy đủ tiện nghi. (2 – 4 khách/phòng)
- Ăn uống:
+ Bữa chính: 03 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 60.000đ/bữa/kh (thực đơn đính kèm)
+ Bữa sáng: 02 bữa: bún, phở hoặc hủ tíu…có café, giải khát.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Tặng đoàn: nón DL, khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:

- Thuế VAT

- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
*
ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com*

----------


## muaxamac

Úp phụ nào....

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

ÚP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

đi chơi nào?

----------


## vietnamcave

để em làm một chân giúp bài bác lên top nhé kakaka  :hehe:

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

*ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227*

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

chuyên tổ chức tour khách đoàn với số lượng lớn, giá cực rẻ! Call: 0909 778 227

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

Tour vũng tàu

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp...........top

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp...................

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp.............úp

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp...................úp

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp...............

----------

